# Greetings from New South Wales



## JimCate (Jun 5, 2010)

G'Day All,

Wanted to say hello to all the SailNet gang. We've been active on other forums, and decided to add this one to the list!

Anyway, Ann and I have been cruising a while... left San Francisco in October 1986, crossed the Pacific to NZ in 1990 and have been caught in the South Pacific Eddy ever since. Typically spend the cyclone season in Oz these days, and travel to some island group(s) during the winter cruising season. Have spent a lot of time in New Cal and Vanuatu in recent years, and are happy to share our predjudices about these areas.

Sailed out in Insatiable (the original), a Palmer Johnson Standfast 36, which was a semi-production IOR one-tonner. Great boat, but we've acquired a bunch of grandkids and wanted a bit more room, so bought Insatiable II in 2003. She's a one-off, designed by Jon Sayer and built by Gary McAulay, a master shipwright, for his own use and launched in 1990. They cruised her for 8 years, returned to Australia, did a 2 year refit to as new condition and sold her to us. She's built in Western Red Cedar strip plank and lots of epoxy and a little bit of glass. Big fractional rig, 9.5 tonnes dry weight and a fairly modern fin keel/skeg rudder underbody make her a fun boat to sail and a surprisingly comfortable passage maker. In short, we still love her!

As of now we are holed up in Salamander Bay, Port Stephens, NSW, waiting out some snotty wx. Generally heading north to warmer climes where I will attempt to finish repainting the decks. Just had the hull sprayed with an automotive LPU, and want the rest to look almost as good!

Ann and I look forward to interesting interactions on the SailNet, and to meeting many of you here.

Cheers,

Jim and Ann


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Jim - welcome to SN dude! Wow, your boat sounds like a beauty. Put up some pics if you can.

You like this place. It's fun. And it's good to have more people that are out living the dream.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Snotty weather indeed. I'ts been horrid of late.

Welcome to SailNet. The Womboat is based in Sydney. If you get back down here feel free to drop me a line. If you are heading north now, I guess that won't be until cyclone season up north.

Enjoy your time here.



JimCate said:


> G'Day All,
> 
> Wanted to say hello to all the SailNet gang. We've been active on other forums, and decided to add this one to the list!
> 
> ...


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet guys. 

Is wonderful to have some people around who might be able to share some first hand information on cruising over this side of the world!

What were your thoughts on Vanuatu as a cruising ground?? i have heard mixed accounts from cruisers, some who absolutely loved it and others than found it limited in terms of anchorages.


----------



## JimCate (Jun 5, 2010)

chall03 said:


> Welcome to Sailnet guys.
> 
> Is wonderful to have some people around who might be able to share some first hand information on cruising over this side of the world!
> 
> What were your thoughts on Vanuatu as a cruising ground?? i have heard mixed accounts from cruisers, some who absolutely loved it and others than found it limited in terms of anchorages.


G'Day Chall03,

Well, Vanuatu is a place that brings out different opinions! I guess that the easiest way to answer your question is to say we've made on the order of 12 trips there over the years, so I guess for us its good points far outweigh its bad ones.

The big attraction there isn't the anchorages (although there are plenty of good to excellent ones IMO), but the chance to interact with a fairly primitive culture not yet quite ruined by exposure to the modern western world. Once you get north of Santo there is relatively little interaction between the villagers and the crooks (oops, I mean politicians) in Pt Vila, and one can immerse oneself into village life (if desired). We have found it interesting and educational to do so. Sadly, at least for us amateur anthropologists, the world is rapidly overtaking the Ni-van cultures. None the less, it is still a fascinating plaace to spend some cruising time.

For the type of 'cruiser" that cruises from one marina to the next Vanuatu is a dead loss. Once away from Pt Vila (a place that I still enjoy), why, there ain't none! Those folks typically rush on to New Caledonia where they can languish in Marina Moselle and complain about people not speaking English... but I digress.

Actually, your query is too broad to really answer here. If you have specific questions, Ann and I would be happy to have a go at the answers!

Cheers,

Jim and Ann s/v Insatiable II lying North Arm Cove, Pt Stephens, NSW, enjoying clear skies and W'ly gales today.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks guys. 

I have always had an interest in Vanuatu, can't really say why. I have heard good things about Espiritu Santo...
The idea getting amongst locals, and experiencing the culture etc is what cruising is all about for us, if we just wanted Marinas then we wouldn't need to leave Pittwater 

A visit to Vanuatu will still be a little way off for us. We are currently looking for a new boat, then the plan is to start up the east coast for a while first...


----------



## Vandrews (Nov 4, 2010)

*Standfast 36*

Aloha Jim,
My husband and I are considering buying a Standfast 36, and I am having a hard time finding any information on this boat. I came across your post and wanted to ask you, if you have any advice at all. Here is the link to the boat in question, since we will be sailing her in the Hawaiian waters we wanting to add 
a dodger and move the traveller as well as the boom. 
Thanks, Victoria
Ok, since I am new at the forum I am not allowed to post any links yet...
Still anything in particular that we should be aware of?


----------

